# RCUS paper on NPP



## Poimen (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't if any of you have seen this, but the RCUS has unanimously approved a paper critiquing the New Perspective on Paul. They also did the same last year for Norman Shepherd and I heard that they will be writing a paper on the Federal Vision next year. 

Fantastic!

http://www.rcus.org/main/pub_papers.asp


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Daniel -

Blessed Lord's Day to you. I downloaded their paper as soon as it came out, and it does look very well done. It seems the RCUS is the only denomination really willing to take this stuff on head-on and seriously study the issues, and come out with denominational position papers. Well, that's not quite true - the RPCUS has also, of course, but other than these two, I haven't heard much else. The fact that the PCA hasn't seen fit to do much really troubles me.

Todd


----------



## AdamM (Jul 24, 2005)

Thank you for the heads up!

The RCUS also has fine short position paper on infant communion.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> I don't if any of you have seen this, but the RCUS has unanimously approved a paper critiquing the New Perspective on Paul. They also did the same last year for Norman Shepherd and I heard that they will be writing a paper on the Federal Vision next year.
> 
> Fantastic!
> ...



Excellent and very comprehensive. This is not a "light read" (at least not more me ).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 24, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toddpedlar_
> The fact that the PCA hasn't seen fit to do much really troubles me.
> 
> Todd



In addressing the Federal Vision in the Mississippi Valley Report, did not the PCA address the NPP as well? I don't know; I can't remember. I was thinking that they did.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 24, 2005)

They addressed it in general. NTW is mentioned as a propagator of some of the false doctrines they are reporting on. I am not sure if they name names on specific beliefs.Mississippi Thread

[Edited on 7-25-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## AdamM (Jul 24, 2005)

I think the OPC study committee is tackling both the NPP & FV in their report. That committee is loaded with solid heavy weights and I think they will turn out a fine work. If the report is issued next summer, I think the PCA would be wise to consider if perhaps the OPC report could serve as basis for the PCA too.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 24, 2005)

oops, Sorry I posted in the wrong NPP thread.....

deleted article.

[Edited on 7-25-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> I think the OPC study committee is tackling both the NPP & FV in their report. That committee is loaded with solid heavy weights and I think they will turn out a fine work. If the report is issued next summer, I think the PCA would be wise to consider if perhaps the OPC report could serve as basis for the PCA too.



Adam,

I believe that he committee asked for another two years.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by AdamM_
> ...



I heard something similar. I can't be totally sure but I know that it is not coming out any time soon.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 25, 2005)

> Adam,
> 
> I believe that he committee asked for another two years.
> 
> Can anyone confirm?



I had not heard that, but I think your information is more accurate and up to date. 

Thx


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by AdamM_
> ...



I just checked the minutes of the OPC GA and the committee asked for one more year. So it appears the report will be out at the next assembly.




> The report of the Committee on the Doctrine of Justification was presented by its Chairman, Dr. David M. VanDrunen (faculty of Westminster Seminary California). The Committee is critiquing the "New Perspectives on Paul," "Federal Vision," and other like teachings concerning the doctrine of justification, etc. The Committee was granted an additional year to submit a final report.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by toddpedlar_
> ...



I don't consider that "dealing with" the issue - they basically dismissed the report and referred it to committee, if my understanding is correct.

The problem in my view is that a presbytery report is all that has come of all the time the issue has been brewing in the PCA. Perhaps I'm not patient enough, but the insidiousness of the doctrine being taught within the PCA in Louisiana Presbytery and elsewhere is such that there ought to be more action taken. There seems to me to be a high degree of apathy among many, which doesn't jive with the seriousness of the errors. 

Todd


----------

